# Zugriff auf User-Verzeichnis beschränken?



## Silverboy (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe folgende Frage an euch bei der ihr mir hoffentlich weiterhelfen könnt. Ist es möglich den Zugriff eines Users nur auf sein Home-Verzeichnis zu beschränken? Also das er praktisch nur unterhalb seines Verzeichnis lesen kann aber nix darüber.

Hintergrund ist folgender: Ich arbeite mit einer Gruppe von Leuten zusammen und hab mit diesen ein gemeinsames Projekt laufen. Mein Server soll dieser Gruppe sozusagen als Dokumenten-Austausch-Pool dienen. Dazu habe ich einen extra Benutzer angelegt(nennen wir ihn einfach mal ProjektX). Die Leute wollen jetzt also im Verzeichnis /home/ProjektX fleißig Dokumente up- und downloaden. Da ich aber noch andere, sensible Daten auf dem Server liegen hab, möchte ich den Zugriff für diese Personen eben nur auf Ihr Home-Verzeichnis gestatten. Damit sie sich nicht durch die Verzeichnisse klicken und die anderen Daten lesen können. Wie schaff ich das ohne den sensiblen Daten das Leserecht für others zu entziehen?

Wäre echt super wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet!

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Sinac (15. Mai 2006)

Entweder

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux-tutorials/6877-ist-chmod-777-tutorial.html
oder
$> man chmod

das sollte dir weiterhelfen...


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Warum legst Du in /home/ProjektX nicht ein weiteres Verzeichnis an (z.b. public_docs) und gibst dieses (und zwar nur dieses) für die anderen User frei?
So kann der User PublikX seine sensiblen Daten in /home/ProjektX ablegen und alle anderen User kommen nur in /home/ProjektX/public_docs rein.
Für das Verzeichnis public_docs würde ich einen virtuellen FTP-Server für eine bestimmte Benutzergruppe einrichten.
So wird es z.b. auch für Webseiten gemacht.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Silverboy (15. Mai 2006)

Hi.

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten!

@Dr Dau
Danke für den Tipp. Hab ich mal so umgesetzt. Dem Verzeichnis ProjektX hab ich jetzt die Leserechte für User und Group entzogen. Das Verzeichnis ProjektX/public_docs darf aber von allen gelesen werden. Klappt auch soweit. Eine Frage hab ich aber noch. Die User des ProjektX loggen sich über das FTP-Programm winSCP ein. Hier hab ich jetzt gleich beim einloggen das Verzeichnis /home/ProjektX/public_docs angegeben. Nachm einloggen befinden sie sich auch direkt dort und kommen auch nicht höher in der Verzeichnisstruktur. Geben ich diesen Startpfad nachm Login aber nicht an, bekomm ich ne kurze Fehlermeldung das ich das Verzeichnis ProjektX nicht lesen darf. Kann dann aber trotzdem wieder ins home-Verzeichnis wechseln und gelange von dort praktisch wieder überall hin. Wie könnte ich denn das verhindern?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Mai 2006)

Hmm, gute Frage.
Evtl. klappt es ja wenn Du im Homedir der jeweiligen User einen Symlink auf /home/ProjektX/public_docs legst und die User sich zu ihrem eigenem Homedir verbinden müssen?!
Dann stellt sich mir aber die Frage wie man andere Zugriffsarten unterbinden kann.
Sorry, aber mit so etwas habe ich mich noch nie befasst..... da ich eh der einzige bin der Zugriff hat.


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Mai 2006)

Schau Dir mal Informationen zu folgenden Begriffen an. Das sollte alle Deine Probleme lösen! 

Jailroot / chroot


----------

